# [META] Colored threads



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 21, 2002)

Alright, I give up, I'm not reading anouther "colorful" thread.    You all act like a bunch of script kiddies with red and blue and green text.  

From this point forward don't put anything important in any thread that uses colored text, that stuff is too hard to read so I'm just not going to try.

Who's with me?


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 21, 2002)

*I am!!*

Oh, wait.  Nevermind.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm with you in spirit, Darwin. It's hard enough to read white text on black background, let alone colors.

Sadly, it won't make a difference. I suspect your statement will provoke flames and more color.

Oh well, at least this lets me boost my post count!

Greg


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 21, 2002)

I agree entirely 

But come on - we're gamers - people who enjoy playing games (and sometimes make a living out of it) 

So what do you expect when we get a new toy? 

Give it a week and it will stop (just give us a chance to get bored with it


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 21, 2002)

*Well...*

I gotta admit, it's only the lighter colors that can be read well against the dark background of the forums.

But yeah...people will grow tired of it eventually.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> *Alright, I give up, I'm not reading anouther "colorful" thread.    You all act like a bunch of script kiddies with red and blue and green text.
> 
> From this point forward don't put anything important in any thread that uses colored text, that stuff is too hard to read so I'm just not going to try.
> 
> Who's with me? *




Yes! I'm with you! Color, if ever used, should be used with good taste. I've seen thsi in exactly two threads, and both by the same person (that'd be Wicht).


----------

